# Smoked Cheese on the Mini



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

This is the second time I smoked cheese using the WSM mini. It worked out great the first time but I did run into a minor glitch this time.

It has been cold enough to smoke cheese in the mini without ice using pellets in my A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. I would put the AMNPS on the strainer on the bottom of the mini and then put the cheese on the rack. I would open all the vents and it worked great the first time.

This time, I decided to smoke the cheese for four hours instead of 3 as it was a little mild this time.

I fired the AMNPS up with maple pellets and set up the mini with the cheese on top. I had some jalapeno jack. some herb cheese and some old Cheddar.













DSC01830.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 9, 2015






I put the lid on and used my BlueTherm Duo to monitor the temperature for 4 hours.













DSC01836.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 9, 2015






The temperature remained about 70 F and all looked well. When I took the cheese out, there was a soft spot directly over the turn point on the AMNPS. What had happened was the four hours meant the AMNPS had the time to turn the corner of the first line of the maze. At that time more pellets are burning and the cheese directly over it got soft. It is a very small piece but I will put the AMNPS on the rack the coals would normally burn on and will put the strainer over it to prevent radiant heat.

Regardless, the cheese looks wonderful and I await the aging process for another cheese treat.













DSC01837.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 9, 2015






Disco


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2015)

Dang, Disco That looks Great, I haven't gotten into mine yet

Gary


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

gary s said:


> Dang, Disco That looks Great, I haven't gotten into mine yet
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. I have gotten into a routine. I have two batches done and as soon as I finish one batch of cheese, I start another. You need to dos some and get ahead. I don't want to be the only smoked cheese addict.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2015)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Gary. I have gotten into a routine. I have two batches done and as soon as I finish one batch of cheese, I start another. You need to dos some and get ahead. I don't want to be the only smoked cheese addict.
> 
> Disco



Looks great Disco.   You are not the only cheese addict, trust me.

I havent tried cold smoking with the mini yet.     Only did test runs.


----------



## b-one (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice looking cheese Disco! I need to get around to trying smoked cheese on my WSM.


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Disco. You are not the only cheese addict, trust me.
> 
> I havent tried cold smoking with the mini yet. Only did test runs.


Thanks, Adam. The mini allows a good airflow and the AMNPS works well in it.


b-one said:


> Nice looking cheese Disco! I need to get around to trying smoked cheese on my WSM.


Thanks, b-one! It works great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks good Disco. I use my AMNTS in my mini to smoke small batches of cheese. I always place it where the charcoal grate would go. I also put the steamer insert in to deflect the heat a bit.


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Disco. I use my AMNTS in my mini to smoke small batches of cheese. I always place it where the charcoal grate would go. I also put the steamer insert in to deflect the heat a bit.


So why didn't you tell me before, Case?


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2015)

Disco looks good Cheese on sale by me this week, stocking up 99cents 8oz. blocks.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 10, 2015)

When I eventually get around to smoking cheese I'll be using my WSM...


----------



## superdave (Feb 10, 2015)

This last weekend was the 2 week point in my rest so I dove into some of my smoked cheese and I can't stop eating it.  Sunday was grilled cheese sandwiches with smoked cheese.  OMG!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 10, 2015)

Always something to learn, no?....good job regardless and I'm sure none will be wasted.....Willie


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2015)

tropics said:


> Disco looks good Cheese on sale by me this week, stocking up 99cents 8oz. blocks.


Thanks, Tropics. The price cheese in the US makes me sigh. We would dream of a price like that here in Canada.


Welshrarebit said:


> When I eventually get around to smoking cheese I'll be using my WSM...


It works great!


SuperDave said:


> This last weekend was the 2 week point in my rest so I dove into some of my smoked cheese and I can't stop eating it.  Sunday was grilled cheese sandwiches with smoked cheese.  OMG!


I know. She Who Must Be Obeyed limits the amount of cheese I can smoke in an attempt to have me practice girth control. She knows I have no will power if it is around.

Disco


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Always something to learn, no?....good job regardless and I'm sure none will be wasted.....Willie


Har! The amount I have to learn is immeasurable! Thanks for the encouraging words, Chef!

Disco


----------

